# Which movies do you want to see?



## Seth son of Tom (Nov 25, 2015)

Maybe this question has already been asked before. But I'm curious.

What books/book series would you like to see made into either a movie or TV show? Feel free to include more than one or even several if you can think of that many.  Obviously, we're focusing on fantasy here but, if you feel strongly about a different type of action book/series (e.g. sci-fi) feel free to include it.

Three rules:

 Please include the name of the book/series and the author's name. 

Please include what the rating of said movie/TV show would probably be. If you're not sure, you can include a range (e.g. PG-PG-13 or PG-13-R).

If you're going to include a spoiler please preface it with a spoiler alert warning.

 I guess I'll start:

 I'd love to see a really good "wheel of time" TV show.  

Author: Robert Jordan/Brandon Sanderson

Rating: probably PG-13

This might sound controversial, but I would also like to see a  properly done movie series of the Eregon books.

Author: Christopher Paolini

Rating: PG-PG-13


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Nov 26, 2015)

The Alloy of Law Brandon Sanderson PG-13.

Rainbow Six Tom Clancy PG-13 or R

Promise of Blood Brian McClellan PG-13 or R


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 26, 2015)

For non-fantasy any/all the Tony Hillerman Navajo police stories and they could all be PG or lower. I know a few have been done already but so badly/cheaply...
For a fantasy I'd like to to see *Legend* by David Gemell as a film. I wouldn't want it to be 300 style violence so almost any certificate could reached with the right director.
Oh... and *Night Watch* by Terry Pratchett but done straight, playing down the gags. that could be a terrifying film. I think it would have to be an adult certificate to get the full drama. You would also need someone like Bob Peck to play "Sam Vimes/John Keel".


----------



## Stephyn Blackwood (Nov 26, 2015)

Hmmm....
Series: Star Wars: Republic Commando
Author: Karen Traviss
Rating: Hmm... 15 (R)

And of course,

Every Joe Abercrombie book, but especially The Heroes, as it could be done in a very 300 style. Hell, The Heroes could even be done in a 5 part special for BBC or Sky. I think it'd be brilliant. Obviously rated 18 (Mature)


----------



## thedarknessrising (Dec 2, 2015)

I want Eragon redone properly with a PG-13 rating

The Silmarillion would be a good TV show

Patrick Rothfuss' The Kingkiller Chronicle TV series


----------



## Tom (Dec 2, 2015)

I want Black Widow to get her own movie, dammit!

The last few installments for the Chronicles of Narnia would be nice, too.


----------



## Incanus (Dec 2, 2015)

I'd love to see Lovecraft's At the Mountains of Madness.  Work has been done on it, but no studio will give it the go-ahead because--no love interest, not a happy ending.  Of course, doing either of those things would utterly ruin the movie.  So I guess I want the non-Hollywood version.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Dec 9, 2015)

Definitely the Dark Tower series by Stephen King, also a remake of Firestarter and Firestarter 2 with consistent actors and flashbacks, a Disney movie about the goddess Pele. Also Star Dragon-- Mike Brotherton, Rebel Moon-- Bruve Bethke and Vox Day, Matador series-- Steve Perry, The First North Americans-- W. Michael Gear and Kathleen O'Neal Gear, Stowaway-- Karen Hesse, Journey Outside-- Mary Q Steele, Julie Of The Wolves and its sequels--Jean Craighead George, a remake of Island Of The Blue Dolphins-- Scott O'Dell, Dogsong-- Gary Paulsen, and everything by Joan D. Vinge.


----------



## Pandadug (Mar 30, 2016)

I would like to see films based on hp lovecraft. Specifically "The dreamquest of unknown kadath and At the mountains of madness. The shunned house would also be nice. There have been films of his writing before, but they tend to stray too far from the original.


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 30, 2016)

Pandadug said:


> I would like to see films based on hp lovecraft. Specifically "The dreamquest of unknown kadath and At the mountains of madness. The shunned house would also be nice. There have been films of his writing before, but they tend to stray too far from the original.


Have a look at the HPLCHS [HP  Lovecraft Historical Society].
They have made several [okay at least one] film-of-the-book films...
They are cheaply but inventively made...


----------



## Addison (Mar 31, 2016)

My sister keeps wishing for "Bliss" by Kathryn Littlewood to be made into a movie. That would be a G, PG rating. 

My brother loves everything Diana Wynne Jones so any of her work turned into a movie or TV show he'd love. Which I totally agree with.


----------

